# Replacement bulb for Philips HPX41 4.8V 0.9A



## solidstate42 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a replacement bulb for my LumiLite Z-Lite Lantern that I'm restoring. I've been able to find a 4.8V 0.7A from Radio Shack & a 4.8V 0.75A made by Coleman. Is the Philips HPX41 still made? If not, is there another 4.8V 0.9A bulb out there? Thanks.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 5, 2007)

solidstate42 said:


> I'm looking for a replacement bulb for my LumiLite Z-Lite Lantern that I'm restoring. I've been able to find a 4.8V 0.7A from Radio Shack & a 4.8V 0.75A made by Coleman. Is the Philips HPX41 still made? If not, is there another 4.8V 0.9A bulb out there? Thanks.


 
Coleman has a 4.8V .9A Xenon, part number 5396-489. You would have to call customer service to order as its ont on the website, but it appears to be instock today. 1-800-835-3278


----------



## solidstate42 (Oct 9, 2007)

Blacklight said:


> Coleman has a 4.8V .9A Xenon, part number 5396-489. You would have to call customer service to order as its ont on the website, but it appears to be instock today. 1-800-835-3278



What is the difference between a Krypton bulb and a Xenon bulb, if any?


----------



## lctorana (Oct 10, 2007)

The literal answer is that one has a Krypton gas fill, the other Xenon. Both are inert gases that will supress the oxidisation of the filament. Both are much whiter than standard vacuum/nitrogen/argon bulbs.

The practical answer is that Xenon bulbs are typically brighter than Krypton for a given power consumption, but Krypton are typically more tolerant of being overdriven without 

And then there are Halogen bulbs like the Philips HPR50 (5.2v 850mA) to throw into the mix...


----------

